

Show HN: Set up a 4 node Cassandra cluster in under 2 minutes - tjake
http://screenr.com/5G6

======
tjake
The tool used to ssh in parallel is <http://code.google.com/p/csshx/>

~~~
jcsalterego
Nice. For OS X users, iTerm/iTerm2 "Send Input to All Tabs" mode (⌘-I) is
another way to go about that.

~~~
Freaky
Terminator (<http://www.tenshu.net/terminator/> \- not to be confused with
<http://software.jessies.org/terminator/>) can group terms similarly on
systems with gtk.

------
jbellis
Note that deb and rpm packages are available, too.

<http://wiki.apache.org/cassandra/DebianPackaging> <http://rpm.datastax.com/>

------
antihero
How do you secure the ring? Should you use iptables so that only the other 3
hosts are allowed on the cassandra port? That seems like a bit much.

~~~
tjake
You can either allow traffic between one or more subnets, or put gossip
traffic on a private network.

